# Circuito control desde Celular



## intel (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola gente necesito ayuda para solucionar un problema con este circuito que hice para control por celular.Al final como se ve en el circuito la señal del parlante del móvil activa por 7 a 10 segundos un rele, y este hace de interruptor nada mas de otro circuito de ON/OFF con ic555 que busque en Internet. De esta manera poder controlar el encendido y apagado...el problema esta en que el sistema funciona pero a veces despues de dejar por ejemplo en ON el aparato. El rele da como saltos rapidos encendiendo y apagando varias veces. Esto lo hice con poco conocimiento pero estoy aprendiendo mucho ya que funciono la idea que quise hacer, pero con algunas fallas jaja...

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## crimson (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola intel, por lo que veo en la placa, el esquemático es éste, me parece medio extraño, voy a ver de buscarte uno que sea más seguro.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 10, 2012)

jaja ok C, es que lo hice con lo que tenia a mano y lo que me salio. 
Gracias


----------



## crimson (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola intel, yo te recomendaría algo así, con 555, que es mucho más seguro y funciona muy bien.

Cuando en la pata 2 del integrado se produce un estado bajo, provocado por la señal del celular, que enciende el transistor BC547, se produce en la pata 3 un estado alto, que pega el relay el tiempo que determines con el preset de 100K, en este caso hasta 10 segundos, más o menos. Probalo.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 11, 2012)

Genial Crim muchas gracias, otro pregunta C si a la activacion del relay la uso en un circuito de On/Off con otro 555 funcionara sin saltos como interuptor?para poder encender y que asi permanesca hasta realizar otra llamada y apague...


----------



## crimson (Sep 11, 2012)

En ese caso necesitarías un *flip-flop*, el más común es con el integrado CD4013. Con el primer pulso enciende, con el segundo apaga, con el tercero enciende, y así... Fijate por acá:
http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4013.html
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 19, 2012)

Crim me podrías decir cual de estos de la pagina es el circuito para lograr esto que te decía. Ya tengo los integrados 555 y CD4013 por suerte los conseguí.
Saludos y gracias, demore en contestar y no te pude enviar las imágenes del transmisor todavía por que hubo tormenta acá y se me quemo el módem jaja


----------



## crimson (Sep 20, 2012)

Sería ésta:

Con el primer pulso cambia de estado (on) y con el segundo vuelve a cambiar (off)
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok Crim gracias, entonces esta llave oscilante la uso en combinación con el circuito que me diste con el 555 no?


----------



## intel (Sep 26, 2012)

Perfecto Crimson  hice eso la señal del circuito de 555 que activa el transistor y luego este el relay la use para activar el pin 3 del CD4013, quite el relay del primer circuito claro para usar solo el transistor y así no produce ningún salto que era mi miedo  solo me queda colocar el Relay al final de todo y listo!!! ON OFF por celular de 10.

Mil gracias por todo Crim, Saludos! seguiré molestando seguro pero por ahora listo, me queda el transmisor sin funcionar todavía  jaja


----------

